# Week 10- Warrior Challenge (NEW)



## Mudshuvel (8 Jul 2011)

Friday, July 08, 2011

Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec — Lieutenant-Colonel Ross Ermel, Commandant of the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS), wanted a test for recruits that would combine operational effectiveness with universality of service. The result is the warrior challenge, which all recruit platoons must successfully complete from now on. 

"It depends on each person, but it forces us to push our limits,” said Cindy Boudreau, a recruit from platoon R0391E. “It’s not called the warrior challenge for nothing! But with the support and encouragement of the other members of the platoon, we can succeed—we can accomplish anything.”


Click to enlarge  As he cradles a C7A2 rifle, OS Mathieu Page crawls over a distance of 50 m in the CFLRS gymnasium during the warrior challenge. Platoon R0387E was the first to tackle the warrior challenge earlier this spring during week 10 of the Basic Military Qualification course. Later, platoon R0391E of D Company of CFLRS rose to the challenge.

The warrior challenge is fast-paced, and it counts for 20 percent of the score for the awarding of the Commandant’s pennant. Conducted by Personnel Support Programs (PSP) monitors and military instructors, the challenge includes four tasks:

•    Perform a high-low crawl over 75 m in less than 2 min 20 sec;

•    Evacuate a casualty by sea in 3 min 30 sec;

•    Evacuate a casualty using a stretcher bearing a 40-kg load over a distance of 580 m in 11 min 30 sec;

•    Transport ten 20-kg sandbags over a distance of 950 m in 7 min 30 sec.

The objective of the warrior challenge is for all candidates to push themselves in order to obtain points for the Commandant’s pennant, which is awarded to the platoon with the best average. The four tasks are conducted in the gymnasium in the winter and on the running track in the summer.

Points are awarded as follows:

•    Highest number of candidates to meet the standard: 10 points

•    Highest number of candidates to complete all of the tasks: 5 points

•    Best platoon average: 10 points

Regardless of age or sex, all recruits are required to meet the same standard during the warrior challenge. While some members of platoon R0391E thought that transporting sandbags was the most difficult part, performing a high-low crawl was the hardest task for others.

In addition to the warrior challenge, recruits must also take the Army physical fitness standard test and the Canadian Forces EXPRES test.

Article by Daniel Rancourt, Journal Servir

More at: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=5375

Thank you Motox for finding this information!


----------



## Tollis (12 Jul 2011)

Outstanding.  I love the idea, I can't wait to do this challenge during my BMQ.  It looks hard but looks like fun at the same time of course im one of those strange folks that likes PT only after it starts to hurt  >


----------



## Lare (15 Jul 2011)

Theyve also added a 25 meter sprint with the 40kg stretcher to the ladders that you walk up with the weighted trolleys, then back the 25 meters.

Overall it was pretty difficult, but not too hard, there were people that barely finished, and those that were ready to go for another round. Like all things in BMQ its entirely dependant on the person.

(for those curious, we lost the pendant by .91 points )


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> (for those curious, we lost the pendant by .91 points )



Do you mean *pennant*?  Or are they now awarding jewelry on BMQ?


----------



## Mudshuvel (15 Jul 2011)

:bullet: <your pendant, Squire.


----------



## ReneeClaude (15 Jul 2011)

Can hardly wait!!


----------



## GreenIsGood (15 Jul 2011)

You can see the Warrior Challenge in action on YouTube ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nI9RBziGtk ). It's also available in episode 532 of the Army News podcast ( http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/podcast/AN-532HiRes.mp4 ).

Hats off to the army folks for making this stuff available to the public.


----------



## TTopp (24 Jul 2011)

Looks fun! Cant wait!!!   .. i also agree, great idea.


----------



## Devonm123 (28 Jul 2011)

bmq one month from now. I am looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jul 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Cool I wonder if my platoon will do this.  Were starting week 3 now.



All recruits will complete it.


----------



## pH boy (13 Aug 2011)

In the newest CFLRS schedule it is during week #13, Wednesday before lunch (day before Graduation Parade).


----------



## divermc (13 Dec 2011)

I like this alot! I can't wait to tackle the challenge!


----------



## estoguy (15 Dec 2011)

Sounds like fun!  Can't wait!


----------



## Ayrsayle (21 Dec 2011)

I wonder if this was set up for recruits only - can't speak for the other BMOQ but we have not done this and it seems pretty unlikely we will get to fit it into the last few weeks (two of which are in the field and the final being grad week).  Seems like it would have been a good challenge.


----------



## Precept (21 Dec 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> It really wasn't fun at all.



Hahahaha. I didn't want to be the one to burst the bubble of those who are looking forward to it. 

I'm not saying my performance was anything special, because it wasn't, but the really only challenging obstacle was the sand bag carry across the gym. Everything else was way to short. As soon as your heart started pumping, the obstacle was finished and you had 15-20 minutes to wait before you did anything again. Now if you had to do the obstacles back to back without stopping--that would be fun--and really show you who was physically fit.


----------



## brihard (21 Dec 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I wonder if this was set up for recruits only



BMOQ candidates are recruits too.


----------



## Ayrsayle (22 Dec 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> BMOQ candidates are recruits too.



I suppose it is the de facto designation, even if not the de jure one. I was simply noting that the current BMOQ course did not do this particular challenge, while the BMQ courses have.


----------

